# International driving permit



## rockape (Feb 17, 2019)

Im alittle confused, im off thru France and onwards to Spain in April and I see that IF there is no Brexit deal we (MAY)  need an IDP for both countries both of which require a driving permit (1968 and 1949). 

Would I therefore need 2 IDP,s  or would one suffice for both counties?


At £5,50 a pop that seems a lot for only I years travel.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 17, 2019)

You will need them both. One last for 3 years and the other for one year.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 17, 2019)

rockape said:


> At £5,50 a pop that seems a lot for only I years travel.



You're taking a motorhome across on a ferry for an extended holiday of at least 2000 miles with all the cost that involves and you are complaining about £11.00 for permission to drive. Spending the cost of a small round of drinks doesn't seem that important to me.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 17, 2019)

I still can't work out if we need the 1968 IDP or not. I know all the guv info says we do. 

Apparently.
"An IDP is not required if the driver's domestic licence meets the requirements of the 1968 convention"

Does out licence meet the requirement? I have no idea 

https://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/doc/2017/wp1/ECE-TRANS-WP1-2017-March-Presentation-12e.pdf


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 17, 2019)

The *1968* one last for 3 years, the *1949* one lasts for 1 year.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 17, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> You're taking a motorhome across on a ferry for an extended holiday of at least 2000 miles with all the cost that involves and you are complaining about £11.00 for permission to drive. Spending the cost of a small round of drinks doesn't seem that important to me.



It really is £7.33 per year which is a huge amount?????????


----------



## rockape (Feb 17, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> You're taking a motorhome across on a ferry for an extended holiday of at least 2000 miles with all the cost that involves and you are complaining about £11.00 for permission to drive. Spending the cost of a small round of drinks doesn't seem that important to me.


I dont buy rounds of drinks , so there is a saving straight away.lf you shove a lump of coal up my arxe in a fortnight it would be a diamond. TIGHT, not me. Guess the question should be   Does one size fits all?


----------



## cliveandann (Feb 17, 2019)

rockape said:


> Im alittle confused, im off thru France and onwards to Spain in April and I see that IF there is no Brexit deal we (MAY)  need an IDP for both countries both of which require a driving permit (1968 and 1949).
> 
> Would I therefore need 2 IDP,s  or would one suffice for both counties?
> 
> ...



If there is no deal you will need an IDP.  You need the 1949 version for Spain and you need the 1968 version for all other countries in the EU.  You also need one of each for each driver.  If your van is over 3500kgs make sure the IDPs have all the driving categories at the back fully stamped.  The categories as printed are not the same as we use currently.  The IDP is not valid if you don't have your current driving licence with you as well.

Even if there is a deal it may not be clear whether there will be an agreement to continue the present arrangements so I would suggest if you are leaving in April that it would be wise to get the IDPs in any event.

The IDPs are only valid until they expire or your driving licence expires (eg when you reach 70 or the 3 year renewal) whichever is earlier


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 17, 2019)

rockape said:


> Im alittle confused, im off thru France and onwards to Spain in April and I see that IF there is no Brexit deal we (MAY)  need an IDP for both countries both of which require a driving permit (1968 and 1949).
> 
> Would I therefore need 2 IDP,s  or would one suffice for both counties?
> 
> ...



Mike,
Have you some Yorkshire blood in your veins... I understand your concern. 
We are not all made of munny, are we


----------



## peter palance (Feb 18, 2019)

*do*



rockape said:


> I dont buy rounds of drinks , so there is a saving straight away.lf you shove a lump of coal up my arxe in a fortnight it would be a diamond. TIGHT, not me. Guess the question should be   Does one size fits all?



 do not make a hole of it, just an arxe ,oh lord its good to be a hum-bug, ok pj


----------



## peter palance (Feb 18, 2019)

*what=what?*



rockape said:


> I dont buy rounds of drinks , so there is a saving straight away.lf you shove a lump of coal up my arxe in a fortnight it would be a diamond. TIGHT, not me. Guess the question should be   Does one size fits all?



 what did we,  that is us, before we be came a part, of those father- less wonders, ok pj


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 18, 2019)

rockape said:


> Im alittle confused, im off thru France and onwards to Spain in April and I see that IF there is no Brexit deal we (MAY)  need an IDP for both countries both of which require a driving permit (1968 and 1949).
> 
> Would I therefore need 2 IDP,s  or would one suffice for both counties?
> 
> ...




thats less than the cost of our 10 year passport per year -   whatcha grumbling about ???


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> thats less than the cost of our 10 year passport per year -   whatcha grumbling about ???



It's not a true grumble,  I would have thought international is just that,one licence for all.
It's just that both permits are valid for different periods of time.
It just bugs me.


----------



## korky (Feb 18, 2019)

peter palance said:


> what did we,  that is us, before we be came a part, of those father- less wonders, ok pj



Eh?


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 20, 2019)

IDP for France = £5.50
IDP for Spain + £5.50
Same for wife so total £22 + you need a Green card for your insurance, when I asked one company I was told that there was a £15 admin fee if I opted for a Green Card when taking out the insurance or if I wanted it later it was £26.50 + £15 admin fee.
Ok total so far = IDP's £22 + GC £41.50 = £63.50 some round of drinks we're buying more like a 3 course meal.:tongue:

Haven't even started to find out how much travel insurance is going to cost once we can no longer use our EHIC card.


also forgot about the €7 visa we will need after 2020


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 20, 2019)

We came out to Spain a couple of weeks ago and are eventually heading to Portugal.I got an IDP for both countries at £5.50 each before travelling.I don't envisage needing them but you never know with the state of EU negotiations,a kind of belt and braces job and for the price of a meal it's not going to break the bank.


----------



## ourchoir (Mar 5, 2019)

*Be Aware - No Deal Driving Permit Hiccup*

Your International Driving Permit will expire when your UK driving licence expires.
Found this out when I went to the Post Office for the 1968 and 1949 permits - but my uk licence expires Sept so I would only get 5 months out of them.
Solution - rang DVLA - they gave me an express address to send D1 for renewing my licence early - even though it is before the 90 day limit.
Hope it works!


----------



## jann (Mar 5, 2019)

For the sake of £11 I'd sooner be covered


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 5, 2019)

both spain & france recently issued statements saying in the event of no deal current licenses would be accepted for 9 months , doesn’t help me for next year but good enough to wait out the uncertainty,


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 5, 2019)

Got mine last month just in case £5.50 each 10/15 mins in the local PO


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 5, 2019)

I've been trying for the last few weeks but the PO have run out of the IDP I (might) need for the Netherlands trip. Next attempt when stock is due next Monday... I'll be greeting all the counter staff like old friends soon :rolleyes2:


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 5, 2019)

> Your International Driving Permit will expire when your UK driving licence expires.



IDP expires 1 year or 3 years after the date of issue. It has no validity without a valid driver's license. Your driver's license is only valid overseas if accompanied by an IDP (or acceptable translation)


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Mar 5, 2019)

*Abroad*

Well, we are fortunate to be returning to blighty end of next week. Nothing to do with possible end of month outcomes...just when we usually return from snowbirding !! However, can see why folks getting IDP just in case but wonder if even with the hardest Brexit would our lovely EU friends demand them instantly after the 29th ? Even with no deal....there would be a transition period while issues were sorted. Actually, word over here in Spain is that whatever occurs IDP's. and Shengan would be ignored here and in Portugal ? Interestingly who enforces the above anyway....if Spain and Portugal decide to not enforce it for staying over 90 days in their country is blighty going to fine us for being out of our home country for 90 days ??
Don't shoot the messenger LOL  !!!  Maja


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 6, 2019)

maja07 said:


> Well, we are fortunate to be returning to blighty end of next week. Nothing to do with possible end of month outcomes...just when we usually return from snowbirding !! However, can see why folks getting IDP just in case but wonder if even with the hardest Brexit would our lovely EU friends demand them instantly after the 29th ? Even with no deal....there would be a transition period while issues were sorted. Actually, word over here in Spain is that whatever occurs IDP's. and Shengan would be ignored here and in Portugal ? Interestingly who enforces the above anyway....if Spain and Portugal decide to not enforce it for staying over 90 days in their country is *blighty going to fine us for being out of our home country for 90 days ??
> Don't shoot the messenger LOL  !!! * Maja



A fine under what law - I think there is no UK law on the point.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 9, 2019)

a useful BBC article to summarise the regs.....    allegedly.....

Driving after Brexit: What you need to know - BBC News


----------



## John H (Mar 9, 2019)

maja07 said:


> Well, we are fortunate to be returning to blighty end of next week. Nothing to do with possible end of month outcomes...just when we usually return from snowbirding !! However, can see why folks getting IDP just in case but wonder if even with the hardest Brexit would our lovely EU friends demand them instantly after the 29th ? Even with no deal....there would be a transition period while issues were sorted. Actually, word over here in Spain is that whatever occurs IDP's. and Shengan would be ignored here and in Portugal ? Interestingly who enforces the above anyway....if Spain and Portugal decide to not enforce it for staying over 90 days in their country is blighty going to fine us for being out of our home country for 90 days ??
> Don't shoot the messenger LOL  !!!  Maja



Having experienced Spanish officialdom in the past, I wouldn't be at all surprised in Spain ignored Schengen - either deliberately or through inefficiency - but, unfortunately, that is not the problem for us snowbirds. The real problem is that after 90 days your insurances become invalid, so if you have an accident in your vehicle or need medical attention, your insurance company won't pay out.


----------

